# Baby iguana's and tortoises for sale



## Iguana (Oct 10, 2016)

While on reptiles down under I spotted these guys for sale, seems to be legit, the tortoise is on a an Australian newspaper. Shame this is a still a huge market. http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/sulcata-tortoises-and-iguana-for-sale/ won't be surprised if it gets taken down soon.


----------



## Buggster (Oct 10, 2016)

Does look legit, but the poster has only made their account today.

would be extremely sad if this were in fact a legitimate advertisement as these animals will be seized and euthanised.

from what I'd presume, the underground trade in illegal reptiles is well... much more discreet than this.

fingers crossed it's only a troll poster looking for a bit of attention...


----------



## Iguana (Oct 11, 2016)

It's always the animals that suffer in these illegal trades . I don't know how well the website is monitored though, i've seen many ads like this. Hopefully you're right and it's fake.


----------



## Buggster (Oct 11, 2016)

The ad appeared to be taken down soon after I posted that- the underground trade is unfortunately alive and well, if the government put any real effort into finding those who illegally keep and trade imported (and native) reptiles, I think it could be eradicated IMO.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 12, 2016)

yeah they never stay up long, I suppose they are often too busy with other issues, I agree with you and can imagine that if they really tried to track these people down it could be stopped, of course that would increase the demand.


----------

